# Wer frisst meinen Stall auf???



## Tanny (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo allerseits, 

kennt Ihr ein Tier (vermutlich irgendetwas spinnenartiges), 
was in der Lage ist, sich Löcher in Steinmauern zu fräsen, 
um dort ihre Brutröhren anzulegen?

Mir stockte heute der Atem, als ich beobachtete, wo die Kohlmeise von dem Nistkasten 
vorne das Futter für ihre Jungen her bezieht  

Sie landete an der Steinwand des Pferdestalls und versenkte den Schnabel in einem Loch, 
hüpfte dann weiter, dasselbe am nächsten Loch usw......

Wer macht soetwas? 

Die Löcher sind defintiv neu!!!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2016)

Da ist einer mit einer Bohrmaschiene lang.
Genau sechs Löcher in einem Abstand von 15 cm.....


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2016)

Hi Kirstin,

das schaut ja fast nach "Sprengbohrungen" aus, willst du den Stall wegmachen - bestimmt nicht

wenn es nur in den Fugen wäre ==> http://www.wildbienen.de/wbf-wand.htm
aber direkt im Klinker ==> das war nix tierisches, ich würde auch auf Bohrer tippen

wie tief sind denn die Löcher - musst ned den finger nehmen, ein Ast ist sicherer  nicht das da doch _Klinkermiten_ drinnen sind und den Finger abzwicken


----------



## smallfreak (20. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wer macht soetwas?


Ich tippe auf Petrophaga Lorioti, die Gemeine Steinlaus.





Die ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand das einzige Lebewesen das sich in den nackten Stein fressen kann.

Oder es schießt Dir einer in die Wand und die Löcher werden nachträglich besiedelt. Hast Du schießwütige Nachbarn mit einer AK47? Gehen die Löcher durch oder hast Du Krümel unter den Löchern?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Löcher schon eine Weile drin sind und nur jetzt mit den Netzen herum mehr auffallen.

Tatsächlich könnte ein Specht so ein Loch hacken. Wenn der Ziegel beim drauf Schlagen schön laut hallt, könnte das einen Specht verleiten, ihn als Buschtrommel zu benutzen. An der Ziegelwand hab ich das noch nicht gesehe, aber an der Wand Verkleidung aus Holz und auch schon eingepeckte Eternit Platten.


----------



## DbSam (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,

verstecke den Alkohol vor den Handwerkern.
Du siehst doch, was dabei herauskommt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## smallfreak (20. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mir die Großaufnahme noch mal angesehen. Der Ziegel scheint sehr offenporig zu sein. Wie hart ist denn der überhaupt? Wenn der dauernd der Witterung ausgesetzt aber nicht dicht ist, kann der auch verwittern. Wenn er weich genug ist kann erdann für Erdhöhlen grabende Insekten eine Alternative zur lehmigen Flussböschung sein.


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2016)

Die Alliens sind unter uns 
( Sorry Kirstin )


----------



## Teich4You (20. Mai 2016)

1. April ?


----------



## slavina (20. Mai 2016)

Also in Klinker bohrt so schnell nichts, außer " Menschliche Wesen ".... Hier würde ich wirklich vermuten die Löcher hat mal irgendjemand gebohrt und danach haben sich da Insekten eingenistet. Die können dann durchaus das Loch vertieft haben , oder nach innen verbreitert haben. Aber die Insekten haben die Löcher sicherlich nicht gebohrt.


----------



## Petta (20. Mai 2016)

> Bienen in Hauswänden sind also praktisch immer Mauer- und Scherenbienen. Wenn diese und andere Arten (übrigens auch Solitärwespen) die Auswahl haben, ziehen sie meist Löcher in Hartholz vor, dann folgen hohle Stengel, Ziegel und (Holz-) Beton.
> 
> An unserem Haus hat sich in großer Anzahl die Gehörnte Mauerbiene eingenistet. Die Tiere haben kreisrunde Löcher von etwa 1/2 bis 1 cm Durchmesser in die Klinkerfugen gearbeitet. Der Klinker ist ein Gitterziegel, d. h. vermutlich haben sich die Bienen die Hohlräume im Ziegel zugänglich gemacht und nisten nun in den Steinen. Wir sind nicht begeistert und würden die ungebetenen Gäste gerne daran hindern, die Klinkerfassade weiter zu zerstören. Was ist zu tun? Sollen wir jetzt die Eingänge dauerhaft verschließen?


Quelle: http://www.wildbienen.de/wbf-wand.htm


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2016)

, 
wer den Schaden hat,, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen 



Der Stall ist ca 30 jahre alt. 
Keine Ahnung, was das für Steine sind. 
Sie sind sehr dick und machen auf mich den Eindruck, als seien sie nicht sonderlich schwer. 

Vielleicht ist es so etwas? 

http://www.understanding-cement.com/autoclaved-aerated-concrete.html

Die Löcher waren definitiv letztes Jahr, als ich da täglich __ Fliegen geklatscht habe NICHT da. 

Ich werde, wenn ich Zeit habe, mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo von der Wand noch alte Fotos haben...
...quasi als Beweis 

Außerdem hätte, wenn der Vorbesitzer da für irgendetwas Löcher gehabt hätte. 
dieser 1. die Löcher mit einer Wasserwaage gebohrt und zweitens wären da alte 
Dübel drin. 

Hier gibt es nicht ein einziges altes Bohrloch in Stein, wo nicht noch die Dübel drin sind. 

Diesbezüglich war der Vorbesitzer sehr gründlich und pedantisch genau 


....das mit den Wildbienen finde ich übrigens einleuchtend - ich habe auch zwei solch kreisrunde Löcher in der Holztür zum 
Vogelvorzimmer - die sind aber schon einige Jahre da. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2016)

Ja, Wildbienen sind sehr erfinderisch, wenn sie an Wohnungsmangel leiden. Bei uns hat eine das Schraubloch an der Sonnenschirmkurbel gewählt.


----------



## Lion (20. Mai 2016)

hat vieleicht jemand von Innen gebohrt und ein zu langes Bohr verwendet?
 
oder ist es Bruno mit dem Bagger und Er baggert noch, bezw. bohrt jetzt noch?
VG. Léon


----------



## Lion (20. Mai 2016)

das Mauerwerk sieht aus wie mit Poroton Blender gemauert.
VG.


----------



## laolamia (20. Mai 2016)

sie ist es......


----------



## slavina (20. Mai 2016)

Au Weia, so was habe ich auch noch nicht gehört... Bienen die Löcher in Klinker bohren, na das kann ja heiter werden.... und was macht man da ? Kann man die umquartieren ?


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> sie ist es......


 "... ihre Nester in den Mörtelfugen von Ziegelwänden ..." bei Kirstin sind die Fugen auf den Bildern aber OK  - sind es doch _Steinläuse_ oder _Klinkermiten_


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2016)

laolamia, Du hast Recht. 

ich habe heute die Kohlmeise beim Löcher plündern unabsichtlich überrascht. 
Sie ließ etwas fallen - es war der mumifizierte Körper einer Biene. 

      

Erstmal werde ich gar nichts machen. 

Ist ja klasse, dass ich so viele Wildbienen habe 
...da soll nochmal jemand sagen: die Bienen sterben aus 
Scheint ja ganz so, als würden die Kohlmeisen das Problem bereits eindämmen. 

Falls da tiefer im Stein noch Brut ist, soll die erstmal schlüpfen. 

Ich werde dann im Herbst die Löcher mit "Mädchenbeton" ausspritzen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (20. Mai 2016)

sind halt alte steine...scheinbar ist die fuge haerter als der klinker 
aber auf abstand zwischen den buden achten die schon 

waere ja mindestens die 500000 frage beim guenther wert


----------

